# Clenbuterol vs. albuterol



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

By Anthony Roberts

One of the first articles I ever wrote which was widely circulated

was about Clenbuterol. I wrote it partially to clear up some

misconceptions about the drug, and partially because I got tired of answering

the same questions over and over. Several years later, that article

has been circulated on almost every anabolic steroid discussion board

on the internet, and those boards who havent actually reposted the

article still regularly discuss one of the concepts pioneered in the

article namely the use of Benadryl with Clenbuterol.

Now, its several years later, and Ive mostly abandoned Clen for my

own personal use, and actually recommend Albuterol (Salbutamol) as a

much better alternative. Albuterol is a (relatively) selective beta-2

adrenoreceptor agonist, just like Clenbuterol. Honestly, I had pretty

much given up on Clen a couple of years ago because for my own

personal reasons (I had experienced much better results with Ephedrine and

Caffeine). Then, a couple of weeks ago, I tried my first bottle of

Albuterol, mostly out of curiosity and wow! I like it much more than

Clenbuterol. I mentioned this fact to my research assistant, and she

told me that a lot of figure competitors also prefer Albuterol over

Clenbuterol. I had no idea about that, but based on the effects I had

with Albuterol I can see why. Clen is simply too harsh on most

people; they get too jittery, too shaky, and too anxious. It's a lot to

go through to burn some fat.

But in my own personal experience, Albuterol produces a much

cleaner type of stimulant effect than Clenbuterol. I don't know how

to really describe this other than to say that the Clen-shakes

just arent as bad with Albuterol in addition, Im able to focus

better on my work when I use Albuterol, while with Clen Im

stimulated but not really focused.

But even though Albuterol produces a much cleaner stimulant-type

feeling in most people, the main question is â€œHow well does it burn

fat? As far as fat-burning stimulants go, how does it stack up to

Clenbuterol? Lets face it, most people are really only concerned with

the end results, right? Well, at least in me and the people I've

worked with, Albuterol seems to produce significantly better results than

Clen in terms of fat burning effects and it produces them just a

bit more quickly too. This makes sense, if you think about it.

Albuterol is often thought of as a shorter acting version of

Clen and, to draw an analogy, when we look at the steroids which are shorter

acting versions (think about comparing something like Testosterone

Propionate vs./ Cypionate, or NPP vs./ Deca)- they typically produce

more dramatic results a bit quicker than their long acting cousins.

I'm finding the same thing to be true with Albuterol. When we take a

look at a medical study!

examining Clenbuterol vs. a beta-2 agonist which has an even longer

half life Salmeterol, we see that Clen out performs it in

terms of anabolic effects (1). So I think it would only be logical to

assume that something that was a shorter acting beta-2 agonist than

Clen would likely outperform it, right?

Let me just restate that, to make sure we're all on the same page,

ok? Clenbuterol outperforms longer acting beta-2 agonists, in terms

of anabolic effects. Albuterol is a beta-2 agonist with a shorter

acting effect than Clenbuterol. Therefore, it's only logical that

Albuterol is going to be more anabolic than Clen, right? Ok, let's move

on.

To understand how Albuterol works, first we need to take a look at

the Beta adrenergic system. This system is comprised of something

called adrenoreceptors, and the most well known (to bodybuilders anyway)

of the adrenoreceptors are the beta receptors. Beta receptors are

embedded in the cell's outer phospholipid membrane, and are stimulated by

all the really popular stimulants ephedrine, Clenbuterol, etc...

These receptors can further be divided into three subtypes: 1, 2, & 3,

(of which we are primarily concerned with type-2, because the type-3

variety seems to primarily be less relevant in humans than in other

animals, and because Albuterol doesn't stimulate the type-1

receptor). There also exists a type of receptor known as an alpha receptor,

which isn't relevant here, but warrants a brief explanation.

Alpha receptors differ from beta receptors in that they are activated

at significantly lower catecholamine levels than are the beta

receptors. A catecholamine is simply an organic compound that affects the

sympathetic nervous system. For example, dopamine, norepinephrine and

epinephrine are all catecholamines.

We are, as I said previously, mostly concerned with Beta-2 receptors,

because those are what we see stimulated with Albuterol. It should

come as no surprise to anyone who has used Clenbuterol as well as

Albuterol is that when you stimulate your beta receptors, it causes

something called vasodilatation (increased blood flow). Stimulation of

these receptors also stimulates the break down of fatty acids into the

blood stream for use as fuel, which causes a reduction in stored fat.

Of course, this increased blood flow also comes with an increased

heart rate.

This explains how Beta-2 adrenergic stimulation can also increase

your body temperature a bit however this isn't something that's

too noticeable on a thermometer most people will feel a bit hotter,

and some will even break a sweat (I fall into the latter category).

Beta-agonists work to do this by increasing heat production in the

cell's powerhouse, the mitochondria, which will also increase your

basal metabolic rate, and decrease your appetite. Not too many people

feel hungry after a whopping dose of stimulants.

There is also some evidence that Beta-Agonists are anabolic (more

properly, however, this would actually be anti-catabolic). This is

because Beta-agonists also act to initiate a hormonal cascade that

involves the activation of a compound called cAMP (basically:

cyclic-Adenosine Monophosphate). After this, cAMP activates calpistatin that is the

inhibitor of calpain. Calpain works to degrade protein in skeletal

muscle (among other functions). Therefore, we already saw that how

stimulation of beta 2 receptors have the ability to increase energy

expenditure and free up body fat to be used as fuel, and now we have some

understanding of how that stimulation can also have the potential to

be anti-catabolic as well .

Now that we're all on the same page regarding the beta-adregenic

system, and what sorts of effects we can expect when we stimulate it

with beta-2 agonists lets take a more specific look at Albuterol, and

why I think it's such a great compound.

When we take a look at Albuterol's ability to burn fat, it's

clear that it has the ability to aid fat loss in both normal as well as

obese men (2). That's not very different from Clenbuterol, in any

way. However, in my personal experience with it, I think that Albuterol

really outperforms Clen in areas of strength gains as well as for

athletic purposes. lets take a look at my claim and see how Albuterol

performs in humans.

In one study, subjects were given Albuterol and performed 9 weeks of

isokinetic knee extensions (there was also a group who performed the

same exercise routine but were not given Albuterol). The Albuterol

group, predictably, had better strength gains than the non-Albuterol

group (only a therapeutic dose was given) (3). In my own experience,

strength gains with Albuterol are much better and seen more quickly

than I see them with Clen. In fact, while I don't particularly

experience much of a performance enhancing effect from Clen in the gym; on

the other hand I see strength gains and muscular improvements within

the first couple weeks of using Albuterol. Of course, this is likely

a pure anabolic effect and probably not easily explained as a simple

enhanced anti-catabolic effect, and likely can't be explained

away with the Calpain idea you read about earlier. I still think that

I can take a pretty good shot at explaining why Albuterol is

anabolic, though. Strong body of evidence exists to suggest that Albuterol influences the

release of cAMP. As you may know, cAMP also plays an important role in

mediating certain catecholamines secreted by the adrenal medulla have

an inhibitory effect on muscle dependent protein degradation, but in

addition, norepinephrine released from adrenergic terminals may

actually increase the rate of protein synthesis(not just decrease the rate

of their degradation) in oxidative muscles, thereby leading to

increased protein accretion (representing a true anabolic effect). That's

most likely the way that we receive part of the anabolic effect from

Beta-stimulation. Another way is perhaps through the beta-adrenergic

stimulated lowering of Interleukin-6 from fat cells (long story).

Anecdotally, Clenbuterol and ephedrine have both shown themselves

capable of temporarily increasing strength, and I would bet most

beta-agonists have this effect, but I don't think has been shown as

conclusively in the medical literature as it has been with Albuterol.

Albuterol has been shown to increase muscle size (3-6) as well as strength

and endurance (3) while people have anecdotally reported that Clen

seems to lower their aerobic capacity. Clenbuterol has a disadvantage

when compared with Albuterol in the area of strength gains, probably

due to the act that it use-dependently inhibits action potential

firing in skeletal muscle fibers, which is not directly caused by

inherent Beta-2 stimulant activities (7) . I think that's the best

quasi-scientific explanation I Again, my own personal experience and that

of my research assistant(s) would also seem to strongly support this

claim all of us have gotten leaner, bigger and stronger with the use

of Albuterol, while with Clen, we got more ripped but not really stronger (and certainly

not much bigger). Anecdotally, we've seen Clenbuterol fall a bit

flat when people use it for anabolic effects, although in animals it

would appear to be highly anabolic, though human studies are a bit

shaky (ha!) in this area.

One of the things I really like about Albuterol is that it has the

potential to actually be used on my cycle to make it safer by improving

my lipid profile (cholesterol) or during PCT to help get my

cholesterol levels back in check. This is because Albuterol shows

significant benefits to cholesterol as it works to lower total cholesterol,

specifically LDL (the bad stuff) while at the same time elevating HDL

(the good stuff).(8)

In my own particular case, cholesterol never seems to be an issue,

but now that I'm working with Oasis for HRT, it's certainly in my

best interests to show up every three months with nice looking blood

work.

So now is the part you've been waiting for (or the part you

skipped to, ignoring the rest of the article whatever). How much of

this should you take, and how often? Well, I can tell you that I have

found the best results by working my way up from 4mgs taken once a

day, up to 4-8mgs taken 3x a day. I know that some people will think

that 24ms a day of this stuff is going to be too much (it is, after all,

a stimulant). But I can tell you that I have a pretty good tolerance

for stimulants (I've taken up to 200mcg/day of Clenbuterol, and

some other pretty hefty stimulants that I probably shouldn't mention

in polite company). Most people are going to find their sweet spot at

about 4mgs of Albuterol 3x a day or so women will probably take

about half that dose, and be fine with it.

I think that Albuterol is about to become very popular, very

soon and I, for one, am looking forward to seeing less of my old Clen

article around the net, and more of this one.

References:

1. Anabolic effects of the beta 2-adrenoceptor agonist salmeterol are

dependent on route of administration

N. G. Moore, G. G. Pegg, and M. N. Sillence

Am J Physiol Endocrinol Metab, Sep 1994; 267: E475 - E484.

2.Schiffelers SL, Saris WH, Boomsma F, and van Baak MA. beta(1)- and

beta(2)-Adrenoceptor-mediated thermogenesis and lipid utilization in

obese and lean men. J Clin Endocrinol Metab 86: 2191â€"2199, 2001

3. Effect of salbutamol on muscle strength and endurance performance

in nonasthmatic men. Med Sci Sports Exerc. 2000 Jul;32(7):1300-6.

4. J Strength Cond Res. 2005 Feb;19(1):102-7. Oral Albuterol dosing

during the latter stages of a resistance exercise program

5. The effects of Albuterol and isokinetic exercise on the

quadriceps muscle group.Med Sci Sports Exerc. 1995 Nov;27(11):1471-6

6. Salbutamol, a beta 2-adrenoceptor agonist, increases skeletal

muscle strength in young men.Martineau L, Horan MA, Rothwell NJ, Little

RA

7. Different Ability of Clenbuterol and Salbutamol to Block Sodium

Channels Predicts Their Therapeutic Use in Muscle Excitability

Disorders

Jean-FranÃ§ois Desaphy, Sabata Pierno, Annamaria De Luca, Paola

Didonna, and Diana Conte Camerino

Mol. Pharmacol., Mar 2003; 63: 659

8. Metabolism. 1996 Jun;45(6):712-7 Effects of oral albuterol on

serum lipids and carbohydrate metabolism in healthy men. Maki KC,

Skorodin MS, Jessen JH, Laghi F


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Although I dont find the Author too credable I have access to purchasing this and as much as I hate the clen shakes I might give this stuff a try.

You can find this at research companies, also in the States we do not have access to clen and albuter is perscribed in inhaler form and for kids liquid form.

It took forever to clean up the article it had a bunch of funny charactors and I suspect this is for tracking purposes or something.


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

some interesting claims there mate, you gonna give it a go then?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah, after I saw it at one place I visit to look at the new research chem's I saw that.

I was going to run it by the board but didnt because I dont think albuterol is in the UK but clen is, just like clen is not in the States albuterol is.

Beings clen shakes me up for long periods of time I cant really take it and go to sleep.

My sleeping suffers badly on clen, because of its long half life I never use it.

i will deffo try the albuterol.

But the author is a bit long winded and I have seen much of his work and some of what he says is a bit dubious.

I have seen him argue on another board with some really sharp dudes and they chewed him up and made him look like an idiot.

He is a good writer though and I can give him that but as for advice Id steer clear.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Clen is not an approved med in the UK.

Hack, if you do a search on that CEM board, there is a lot of info on using Albuterol over clen.

I agree with your opinion on A Roberts too,


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Nytol said:


> Clen is not an approved med in the UK.
> 
> Hack, if you do a search on that CEM board, there is a lot of info on using Albuterol over clen.
> 
> I agree with your opinion on A Roberts too,


Oh man, Im going over there and check that out. I am sure nandi will have had something to say about this too


----------



## mick_mckenna (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi guys superb post!

so were could I get Albuterol?????????

cheers

mike


----------



## testosterone1 (Jun 24, 2009)

Interesting read, I do like my clen though and can easily tolerate the sides. I do find I have to take a sleeping tablet some nights though but in terms of results:sides ratio the good overweighs the bad by far. Never tryed Albuterol but I will keep an eye out for it after reading this, Thanks again Hackskii


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

Mate i read some things Anthony Roberts wrote and sometimes the things we says are complete bull**** or simple inventions. I could easily see he is making up things in the subjects i was well informed about, clen vs albuterol i`m not very well informed but better study on your own than believe AR. he is really not a good source of info.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I totally hear you.

Clen has a long active life, albuterol does not, and I cant handle the hours of shaking from the clen, albuterol is better tollerated for me for sleep.

Anthony Roberts is a scammer, liar, and a cheat, he is the lowest of the low, but at the time I posted the article I thought he was a strait up guy.

I have gotten into debates with him on other boards, and although I dont like him, I dont like to debate with him as he seems so childish.

I personally dont like him mate......lol

If you know what I know about him, you would hate him too.


----------



## workshop (May 20, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Oh man, Im going over there and check that out. I am sure nandi will have had something to say about this too


Where is the CEM board? I have a bunch of Alb and have found limited research. Thanks!


----------



## deep85 (Aug 11, 2010)

an old thread but i just came into some some albuterol and this was an AWSOME read


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Interesting read but is there a more up to date article on albuterol? One from a well respected author?

Also doesn't say how long it can be used for?

I just picked up a lot of albuterol 8mg tabs and am going to start 2 ed then up to 3 if I can handle it. Should this be done for 2 weeks on 2 off or what?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Anything over 5mg to me with albuterol gives me that shaky feeling.

2 on 2 off is what I would do.

Actually it is a good bronchial dilator and used around HIIT or cardio tends to give you big lungs, and more intensity can be used.

I just took some as I was wheezing some.


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Cheers hacks Ive just taken my third of the day and feel pretty good but a bit jittery in the hands which is weird. Better than the eca though as that stuff hits me hard. I'm feeling pretty good on these and can't wait to get down the gym tomorrow and test out the cardio benefits


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

That seems a little OTT hackskii, i always thought albuterol was not as powerful as clen


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Both are the same depending on the dose you take.

Both will give you the shakes.

I hate the shakes, I feel like downing a gallon of beer to taper off the edge, that is how bad I hate that.

I remember going to the beach and feeling the nervous shaking and I kept telling the wife how bad I felt.

It is similar to having someone scare the crap out of you and that feeling stays for a couple of hours.

ALbuterol in my opinion works the same as clen, yet has a far shorter half life.

Clen if taken enough can interfere with sleep, this alone is my decision to use albuterol over clen, but both do the very same thing.

I am way sensitive to scrip drugs, hell even gear.

I dont go over 500mg of testosterone, or I get too many sides and blood pressure in Stage II stroke range.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I am sensitive to ephedrine, it makes me feel weird like nervous. same with cocaine lol but clen i get the shakes but dont feel that weird/wired feeling i think i ran clen up to 200mcg and then started getting headaches so lowered it. I still take eph just one chesteze, could never take 2. even too much coffee sends me a bit wired


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm sensitive to eca and feel really wired, have no problems with coke or any other chemicals or meds tbh. Three doses today of 8mg albuterol is fine except my hands being a bit shaky which is weird but doesn't drive me nuts it's just odd. I feel pretty good


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Three doses at 8mg seems to be working nicely. First few days had the shakes but that settled down now. Fat loss is obvious, strength gains are surprising and my lungs are incredible. I'm no where near out of breath when I used to be gasping for air. I can't help but wonder why everyone's not using it instead of clen? Is it just in need of a catchy name? Cos I'd call it buety lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

It does give you huge lungs on cardio days.

I really like the stuff myself but do not take more than 5 to 6 mg at a time.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Loving it apart from shaking like a ****ting dog lol


----------

